# New to the forum and wanted to say thank you



## jonesy67 (11 Nov 2013)

Hello everyone,

  I am new to the forum and like reading about militay history both new and old. I was never able to join due to my asthma but I do want to say thank you to all the men and women of our forces. You shed your blood so we can sleep soundly in our beds.


----------



## marinemech (11 Nov 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ayrsayle (11 Nov 2013)

Welcome - feel free to spend some time around here.  Lots of good information to be read, if you take some time to poke around.


----------

